# Palomino Mare, Need confo critique and ideas on pricing.



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

Possibly thinking about buying this mare, if the price is right and she ends up having a temperament that I like. I have permission to post pics and work with her. She's located at my barn I am managing currently.

Not sure how old she is, judging by what little I know about looking at their teeth she isn't incredibly old, possibly younger(under 10). She's about 15.1 to 15.2, I will measure her soon so I know exactly. 

Hasn't been handled consistently in over a year. But let me halter her up, and move her to a pasture I have my current horses in. Also groomed her, and fly sprayed her with no major complaints. Stood tied for about 20 minutes, didn't try to set back. Did stomp her feet a bit, and swished her tail around(not at flies).

The lady who owns her doesn't live in Tx any more and her daughter(that the mare was for) lives about 2-3 hours away and doesn't come to see her.

I heard they had somebody come out to try and ride her a few months ago, and apparently she bucked. I don't know how they went about riding her or what the circumstance was. Or how broke she was originally before being pastured(I am trying to find out more about this, I do believe these owners are her second owners). 

How I felt from handling her was that she seemed smart, and a quick learner. 

What I am concerned about with her is that she is very obese. And has not had her feet done consistently in several months, possibly a year.
Her current owners are first time horse owners.

I do think I would have to send her to a trainer after having her feet fixed up.

What I am looking for in this mare is a good trail horse, and horse I can use for pleasure riding. 

I heard that the owners originally paid 1,000$ for her. And to my knowledge and barn owners knowledge she is not registered. 

Mare is located west of Houston TX. What would you price this mare at in my area?

And if I could have some ideas of her conformation also please  






















































and thank you for your help


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well firstly her hooves are in poor shape, but you probably know she's going to need some work. I live around Houston too so I know the pain of trying to find a good farrier in the area, but maybe you'll have better luck than I have xD

She is VERY light boned in the legs. I'm assuming she's halter bred which would explain it. Long back, and she's a bit fat but I'm sure you can get her trimmed down with some consistent riding. Other than being light boned her legs are nice and straight. Straight shoulder, decent hip.

Over all she's a pretty typical QH halter horse build, if that is indeed what she is. If she's an honest worker and you don't do anything too strenuous I'd say she'll be just fine. I wouldn't pay much more than $400 for her though honestly since you have no idea how broke she is. Be careful about putting too much training into her before training her, I know from experience that people are always looking for free handouts and horse training is no exception. The owner may have you do all that work then want you to pay extra money for her since she'll be broke, even though you did the breaking.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

Endiku said:


> Well firstly her hooves are in poor shape, but you probably know she's going to need some work. I live around Houston too so I know the pain of trying to find a good farrier in the area, but maybe you'll have better luck than I have xD
> 
> She is VERY light boned in the legs. I'm assuming she's halter bred which would explain it. Long back, and she's a bit fat but I'm sure you can get her trimmed down with some consistent riding. Other than being light boned her legs are nice and straight. Straight shoulder, decent hip.
> 
> Over all she's a pretty typical QH halter horse build, if that is indeed what she is. If she's an honest worker and you don't do anything too strenuous I'd say she'll be just fine. I wouldn't pay much more than $400 for her though honestly since you have no idea how broke she is. Be careful about putting too much training into her before training her, I know from experience that people are always looking for free handouts and horse training is no exception. The owner may have you do all that work then want you to pay extra money for her since she'll be broke, even though you did the breaking.



I actually did recently find a great farrier who really seems to know his stuff. He's trimming my mare with navicular(barefoot) and she's looking better than ever. Also trimming my gelding, and gave me a lot of information about him and his bad behavior lately. Smart farrier you can pm me if you want more info to contact him.


About this mare though, I did realize she is a little fine boned. I do wish she had more bone to her. Possibly looks a little lighter in these pictures than in person. I can measure her leg bones, maybe that will help a little. 

Just heard from a friend/relative of her original owner that she was actually a rescue out of San Antonio. Will send him another texts asking more about that... 
So if she is registered, no papers. So basically grade. 


I'm not a horse trainer, so everything I do with her is going to be very basic so I can get a feel for her temperament. Definitely wouldn't put money into a trainer for a horse I don't own! 

Would light leg bone keep her from being a horse I could ride all day on trail rides?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

for the most part I agree with endiku. I think over all she is a very attractive mare despite her faults. She is fat, but I have seen worse.

Being light boned likely wont effect her usefulness as a trail horse. Her being grade, not currently ride able, with over grown feet, I would not pay more than $400.

If you like her, buy her, trim her feet and get a trainer to put 30 days one her.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I say she's light boned and that's a fault, but in reality I own a TB filly with bones so light that one of the more respected confo experts on the forum said she'd 'never seen such light bones on a horse' and I still love her to death  her being a bit light really shouldn't affect her as long as you're mindful of that fact, and you keep her at a good weight/condition.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not from your area, but I am from TX. I honestly wouldn't pay anything for her because she's not worth anything (monetarily speaking). She's an older mare, not papered, training is questionable, she may or may not have a bucking issue....

If you were looking for a project to put a lot of money into, then she's a good place to look, but be prepared for the possibility that she _may_ have behavioral issues that can't be fixed enough to ever trust her.

Physically, I don't see anything that would prevent her from being a really nice trail horse though.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

@ blue spark: yes exactly what I was planning to do...feet and trainer for 30days.

I think she's a bit fatter than these pictures let on  I was surprised she doesn't have the fat neck most horses get when over weight. Her hind end and tail head are very very thick/fat though. Possibly her bone looks lighter than it is because of how overweight she is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Offer $350 cash and see what happens. Decent looking mare...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

smrobs said:


> I'm not from your area, but I am from TX. I honestly wouldn't pay anything for her because she's not worth anything (monetarily speaking). She's an older mare, not papered, training is questionable, she may or may not have a bucking issue....
> 
> If you were looking for a project to put a lot of money into, then she's a good place to look, but be prepared for the possibility that she _may_ have behavioral issues that can't be fixed enough to ever trust her.
> 
> Physically, I don't see anything that would prevent her from being a really nice trail horse though.


I didn't plan to offer more than 300$ for her honestly. I would tell them if they got a higher offer then to go for it, but I would offer very low on her. The barn owner told me that about 6 months ago her current owner was thinking she could resell the mare for a lot more..... Don't know why....first time owner confusion probably.....

Not really looking for a project, so if she does end up being more than what I'm looking for I won't express more interest in her.
Really what had me interested is that I didn't see any glaring conformation issues, and she appears to be an easy keeper. She also gets a scoop of 12% feed am&pm from the barn owner, which is why I think she is so fat. 


(I am on from my phone right now, sorry or separate replies)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

I just measured her, she's 15.2 hands. Possibly some of that is fat on her withers  
Don't know how reliable the weight tapes are either, but it said she is around 1,100 pounds.

Around the front cannon bone area it measured approx 8.25 inches and the rear was 8.7 inches. Not sure what the average bone circumference is..

Also have a picture of the bottom of one of her front feet...will post later when I'm on the computer...the hoof wall is very over grown in the back... 

But she was good about me picking up her feet and came to me in the pasture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she does not appear to be that fat. she could use being toned. Dont know if i would want her any thinner. She does not have the cresty neck, and I like a little meat on the ribs, because if they do get sick and drop weight, you wont have a big problem . Her feet are a mess, but with regular farrier they should shape up. She looks like she would be a nice trail horse , maybe even W.Pleasure. Ask to ride her or work prior to purchase, so you can have an ideal if she has a real bucking issue or if she was just reacting to poor riding, or it could have been a crow hop which some people call a buck.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

I let her out with my horses, the barn owner was trying to tell me she only does okay with the red dun gelding she was pastured with before. So she went out with my two horses and the other gelding with them, she did fine though from what I saw. They kicked at her a little, but were all grazing calmly by the time I left. I didn't see her offer any aggression other than pinning her ears back a little. My gelding is very buddy sour with my mare, so she right away stayed with the other gelding out there. 

my guys, and her...other gelding cropped out of the picture.
red roan mare: 15.3(almost 16hh)
paint gelding: 15.1 at the wither
and palomino mare measured at 15.2









and here is her eating, her legs look a little better here? I think the sun was really bright earlier, and it hid a lot of her fat in those pictures  ...really I don't often say horses look fat, but she really does appear to be very fat. Her neck is not that cresty, but she does have some fat on it when you look at it.








and here's the bottom of her left front foot... over grown in the back you can see...










still from what I have gathered by spending some time with her today, is that she seems smart, and quick to learn. She was respectful while walking as well, backed up stopped, and turned without question. Had a little trouble getting her going in the pasture when I haltered her at first, but that changed once I made her spin a couple circles. She also stood quietly while I measured her height, was a little uncertain about getting measured around her girth for the weight tape, but did not try to get away. the wind was blowing around the tape when I laid it over her back. She let me reach underneath her to measure her.

I got a one second clip of her trotting, she doesn't appear lame at all despite her poor feet. 
I may try to lightly lunge her in the round pen, that has sand, tomorrow to see how she is about it. Then the next day will lunge and saddle her....day after that lunge with saddle on so long as she does not mind being saddled the day before... 
Will also wash, tie, and pick up feet tomorrow. 
She was very willing about picking up her front foot this evening though.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She really is a pretty little mare. She does still appear to be light boned with small feet to me, but again that doesn't have to be a deal breaker unless you're wanting a horse for high level jumping or something. I measured our foundation QH's cannon bone circumference to compare to yours this morning, but I really don't know how much is 'optimal' so it may be no help. I do know that this particular mare is often complimented on her substantial bone though so I guess she might be slightly over the norm? Her front cannons measure 9 inches, her back cannons measure 9.25. However, she's short (barely 15hh) and super stocky with short cannons so her overall conformation is different from your mare's. I really think it just depends on the individual horse and how they are put together. Legs as bulky as hers are would look silly on a TB or Arabian!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

NRW said:


> I just measured her, she's 15.2 hands. Possibly some of that is fat on her withers
> Don't know how reliable the weight tapes are either, but it said she is around 1,100 pounds.
> 
> Around the front cannon bone area it measured approx 8.25 inches and the rear was 8.7 inches. Not sure what the average bone circumference is..
> ...


 1100 pounds is not obese nor does the horse look fat. That is what a QH that hasn't been worked should look like.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies y'all. 

This mare ended up not working out. I had her in the pasture with my horses, after I brought my 2 horses in and the other boarders horse, she started running around neighing...being buddy sour. She calmed down a little bit, so I decided I would see if she would let me groom her again, she didn't want me to catch her. And then she didn't want to walk out of the pasture, and when I had her out and tried to tie her she immediately set back before I could even finish tying my safety release knot. She broke my lead rope and took off back towards her other pasture with the other horse.

Found out the next day that the owner sold her for 500$ to somebody. So hopefully they have better luck with her and don't feel ripped off. Maybe she will be better off the property where she can't see the dun horse she has been pastured with for a year. 

I already have a buddy sour gelding who tries to set back sometimes, don't really want a buddy sour mare...
Not to mention she tried to do that sneaky mare biting on me while I was trying to halter her. 

She was calm as can be once she was with her buddy in the back pasture which is how it typically works....

Just not something I'm interested in. 

Thank you all for the replies though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

She is a cute mare, but at her age having no miles on her?? $1,000 is way to much for what you're getting. What worries me, is why a cute mare like her never ended up continues training and ended up with such rookie owners. I hate to say this, but my gut is not feeling right about what her story is really about. 

I would offer to take her on for free, and sell her and split profits 50/50 to both give her a chance to a better home, and you get a chance to work with her and see what she's like before committing yourself to her.

If it's a true case of the mare was thrown out to pasture, I would maybe offer a couple hundred dollars for her, again more so to offer her a future. But a horse with very little training at her age-there are to many horses around like her unfortunately.


----------

